

How Technology Enables Disruption Through Transparency - dennybritz
http://dennybritz.com/blog/2013/12/18/transparency/

======
sharemywin
Almost any regulatory agency probably has it's roots in some kind of
transparancy issue.

FDA - did the food company/employee cut corners EPA - did somebody dump or
release toxins into the environment Legal system - what happened on x
date/time. if virtually all human intraction was recorded we could elimate
half effort of the court system.

